# Holsters?????



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

What place in Pensacola has the best holster selection with quality as well as good price... Lookin fer a good pancake for my colt defender.
Thanks


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Depending on what your definition of quality is, I don't think anyone locally really has a good selection. Online is going to be your best bet for a quality holster. Might check 1911forum theres alot of 3" 1911 holsters that sell in there classifieds section.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

I know the academy on Davis is a short wall of holsters, i've never really looked at them but it seems like there's blackhawk and uncle mikes(?)


----------



## Apollo46 (Jan 2, 2011)

Linkovich said:


> Depending on what your definition of quality is, I don't think anyone locally really has a good selection. Online is going to be your best bet for a quality holster. Might check 1911forum theres alot of 3" 1911 holsters that sell in there classifieds section.


+1

The online holster market is so much more competitive and priced so much better.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Linkovich said:


> Depending on what your definition of quality is, I don't think anyone locally really has a good selection. Online is going to be your best bet for a quality holster. Might check 1911forum theres alot of 3" 1911 holsters that sell in there classifieds section.


+2

I have yet to find a holster locally that is comfortable and worth the price. I buy all custom hand made leather holsters for my carry guns and they are comfortable.

One of my favorites is from Nate at UBG Holsters.

www.UBGHolsters.com


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Online is the way to go.


----------



## Grassflatsfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

Agreed...online is best. Check out foxx holsters. Just got a iwb and it is top notch for the $.


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

We carry Ross Leather at Mike's. I don't know what holsters we have for 1911's off the top of my head right now but if you call me tomorrow I'll be happy to check for you. My name is Kerry.

http://www.rossleather.com/


----------



## PompChaser315 (Feb 18, 2011)

Theres a local guy here in Navarre that could probably make whatever you need.. He usually sets up at the gun shows around here and I have bought a couple different ones from him.. PM me if you would like his contact info


----------



## Grove (Jul 7, 2012)

tagua makes quality leather affordable, but not many places in pcola stock em
styx gun range has some, outcast maybe

as long as you buy one made for the defender, its really all about how much you want to pay, ive had no quality concerns from tagua or Don hume, to me same as galco ect, the don hume JIT is real low profile

i just cant justify a $70-100 piece of leather but for some, i guess its a drop in the bucket


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

Save yourself some trouble and get a Crossbread Super-tuck for IWB. http://crossbreedholsters.com/Super...efault.aspx?SortField=ProductName,ProductName

If you can carry OWB these are great to. Bianchi Evader http://www.bianchi-intl.com/product/Prod.php?TxtModelID=4584

Remember a good carry belt is just as important as a holster.


----------



## Fishing flip (Jun 16, 2012)

*holsters*



Grove said:


> tagua makes quality leather affordable, but not many places in pcola stock em
> styx gun range has some, outcast maybe
> 
> as long as you buy one made for the defender, its really all about how much you want to pay, ive had no quality concerns from tagua or Don hume, to me same as galco ect, the don hume JIT is real low profile
> ...


i have old stock tagua holsters $20 a piece let me know if anyone needs any


----------



## RockB (Oct 11, 2007)

Not really what you are looking for but I have a Comptac Minotaur IWB for my 3" 1911 and like it.

http://www.comp-tac.com/product_info.php?products_id=95


----------

